# We are are wanting to purchase our scuba gear



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

It looks like we are going to be ready soon to purchase our gear. Regs, BC, computerand other needed things so we can start diving w/o renting anymore. I am still having a difficult time paying the LDS prices. I keep hearing from others that the LDS will stand behind what they sell. I understand this but what if I move to another state. What happens then. Do I have to repurchase to get service. It just seems to me like things are backwards in the scuba world still. I see on the internet that sites are legal/certified sellers of scuba gear and that the warranty should be transferable. So how should I do this. Damm I hate this part of Scuba. 

What if I just moved from California to Florida and needed work/service on my equipment that I purchased there would the LDS charge me more to service it? I just do not understand what is going on..... This is enough of a headache to keep people from scuba diving. But then again maybe they want to keep scuba for the rich folks. And you know what the money part is not the biggest part to me SAFETY is but I will be dammed if I am going to pay 2x the price I can get it somewhere else for. It is all about the principal of it


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Ihear ya both but but dont agree, it depends on what you really need out of the shop. I dive in extreme conditions and I dont service regs for a living.The service from our shops are great! I have a good life and I trust that with Chuck, Fritz and Jim at MBT. I alsodont agree that the prices are twice as much in dive shops as on the internet becauseI have bought dive gear from my dive shop that was cheaper than I could have sniffed at online.I guess we can start a debate that may go 50/50 but I will always go to my shop for gear and service. At least go talk to the guys there at MBT, if you have any questions they will be happy to answer them for you.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

In the interest of disclosure let me first say that I am an instructor at MBT here in Pensacola so take what I have to say for what you think it's worth. 

First, I can only speak for MBT but in my dealings with other LDS I have experienced exceptional service as well. At MBT we will service any piece of gear that you purchase regardless of where you purchase it. If you do decide topurchase used dive gear we will be glad to check it out for you, offer our opinion, and perform any needed service on it for you as well.Many PFF members can vouch for this fact. Secondly, as far as theinternetgoes, I guaranteethat our prices will meet or beat the internet prices for almost any product that you find in our store. Do your research, and let us know what you are looking for and we'll work up an estimate for you. I'm going to leave the spitting silicone through your regualtor thing alone. I think that speaks for itself. (Just bustin your chops Billybob...that's another thing your LDS is good for.)

Either way, hope to see you on the water soon, wherever you buy your gear from.

Rich


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not about to jump in the LDS vs. internet sales debate, but whatever you buy, where ever you buy it; spend the hundred bucks or so a year and get the life support equipment serviced. Most gear bought through authorized dealers have several years to a lifetime of free parts as long as the gear is serviced annually by an authorized shop. This accounts for $30 - $50 of the cost for most regs.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I can back up what Rich is saying about buying gear elsewhere and them servicing/checking it out for me. My regs where/are hand me downs that had not be used in 2 years. I brought them up to the shop and they took a look at them for free and let me know what needed to be done to them and if they were still servicable etc... If you find someone local that has used gear, take it to MBT before you make the final purchaseand they will tell you if it's worth a damn and give you honest, unbiased feedback even though you are not purchasing it from them. I did my BClike this as well.Found it used local, took it to them for them to check it out and said, yep that's a great BC. They are there for you in the long run. They know that if they treat you with respect even though you didn't buy your gear from them, you'll come back. Hell, they hooked me and now I can't seem to quit spending money there.:banghead 

One thing that MBT has that is cheaper than online is speartips. (There are other things) I bought one off of Leisure Pro one day before checking with them first on a price. I ended up loosing that tip on the very next trip. Went to MBT to check out their tips and low and behold, they were cheaper than what I just paid Leisure Pro for the same dang tip. So do some shopping around online and then go to them and see what they can do. If it's only a small percentage more, isn't that worth having it in your hands before you pay for it.

Ok there's my monthly MBT plug on here. I'll expect the check in the mail later Rich.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I truly think MBT is a great dive shop. I am thinking that this is where I need to get our gear. I am going to buy new gear period. No used stuff for me, not a choice for me. I do understand the safety in this sport and SAFETY is number one!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can empathize with your dilema. When I was the 'FNG', I had no clue as to gear, cost, service, etc. Sounds like you're doing your homework, so good for you. I, too, am a faithful follower of the MBT cult and I can assure you that it ain't cause the're purty to look at! If you have questions, go in the shop and ask 'em. As far as $$$ goes, they will do everything within their power to get you in gear for the same amount, if not less, than you'll spend over the internet! Remember, they have a HUGE Grand Re-Opening Sale planned for next weekend. (April 11th-13th) So now is the time to be dragging into the shop and get an idea of what you want. Whatever you decide, hope to see you out on the water...it's that time of year!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

ReelDual, it is quite a trek for me to go to MBT, seeing as I live on the est end of Gulf Breeze, but it is worth it. It's like Cheers, you wanna go where everybody knows your name.....fa la la la la...your name....

They are great guys, and patient with idiotic questions...and knowledgable.

As far as price, I am the same way, wanting to save a buck because I am cheapass, BUT..when they have there spring sale, or grand opening, whatever you want to call it...you will be able to snag stuff for alot of times CHEAPER than online!

If you are about ready to purchase, I would go in there now, figure out what you want, and find out what the price will be during the sale and DO IT!!

Look foward to diving with you!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Does MBT sell Scubapro gear? I looked at their site and like what I saw. Can someone give me a ballpark price for the gear we will need? I hate being the new guy and am ready to take the plunge. How much do you think it will cost to purchase BCD, Console, Regulator & octo, Gauges andComputer. We are also goint to need wetsuits, fins, a mask, snorkel.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

The only local SCUBAPRO dealer is Dive Pros on Hwy 98 near Navy Hospital. This is not to start another debate on "who makes the best gear", as all the majors put out high quality stuff, however I use SCUBAPROgear and am very satisfied with it all.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

With probaly about30 or morepeople on here giving MBT that free advertising...kinda says somethin for em that people take time away from there whiskey to type up a free sales ad!

HEy Junkie! Stop by next time your drivin thru!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

man what a trip...



Just a disclaimer here on me, I own Bay Breeze Dive Center in Gulf Breeze but before opening the dive shop I started diving at MBT too and they are good guys and just to be fair so are we just have only been there a year now not 12 or more, not sure how long they have been open??



Anyhow, we have good prices and MBT has good prices as well and we both carry quality gear.



I am not sure if they have the best prices on speartips since ours are pretty darn inexpensive but hey pick a shop you like and go there..



I encourage our customers to shop around and even our students but buy local if at all possible and we work hard to give good enough prices so locals can do that and not feel like they made a mistake not buying online at least in every instance it is possible, we all still have to make a living and pay the bills too 



If you are loyal to MBT and a lot here are since they have been around a long time and are good guys that is great but there are 3 other shops and at least two are very much worth the time to check them out.... (I will let you figure out which are the two  ) 



How are ya Rich? Sorry I missed you and Big Rich the other day but give me and shout some time and come by when you get a chance again...



If you need to check prices just stop by anytime we are going to earlier hours this week and always there until at least 6pm every night except Sunday.



Have some great deals going right now on gear too....


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (4/1/2008)*Does MBT sell Scubapro gear? I looked at their site and like what I saw. Can someone give me a ballpark price for the gear we will need? I hate being the new guy and am ready to take the plunge. How much do you think it will cost to purchase BCD, Console, Regulator & octo, Gauges andComputer. We are also goint to need wetsuits, fins, a mask, snorkel.


If you are happy with Scubapro stuff, you will be extremely happy with Atomic! Give MBT a shout, they got the goods!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a note on gear brands, there are a lot of great brands out there but when you get down to brass tacks some don't even make their own gear that they sell and Scubapro in part is one of those brands that doesn't. In fact Cressi Sub made their gear for many years and some others are the same, such as the Cressi Sub, Tusa and Dive Rite computer which is made for them by Seiko. Doesn't mean the quality is bad at all just pointing out that you need to shop around and find what is comfortable for you and the company has a reputation for standing behind their products which is probably most of the top 6-8 companies and some other specialty companies as well.



With online stores you may or may not get support but with an LDS you would like with us or MBT and I am sure Dive Pros as well. If you buy a good brand then need service if you move you need only find a shop in your new home that is a dealer and they should take care of you just as if you purchased it there..



We will service any gear and just like the other shops are happy to check out any used gear before you buy it. We are not the fastest in repairs depending on the number of repairs we have but we do it right and if we cannot we find the source to do it for you correctly. Your safety and comfort is our main concern and don't use gimmicks to get you to buy new gear instead. 



Our prices are fair all year round and we are known for making really good deals for our customers and working with limited budgets to get you the best gear at the very best prices. We have sales but no need to wait for us to run big sales 2 or 3 times a year to get deals just come in anytime and we can help you out.



Nothing wrong with free advertising guys everyone has a shop they like and need to shop with people they are comfortable with and we have some great shops here but then some don't shop with some for reasons that have nothing to do with the shops service or anything else pertaining to that shops diving business at all  other motives are usually at play there for sure...



Oh if you buy something with us and you move and cannot find a dealer for that brand in your area just let us know and we will work with you to either find a dealer close to you or you can send the gear to us and we will service it and send it back to you.



I am sure the others shops would do the same I know Fritz and Jim would too...


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

I?m another that totally is against buying from local dive shops. The prices suck have yet to find a friendly enough place I would even like to call my home dive shop. A couple I have used it seems once they get their money their done even if you don?t get all you paid for. I?m not slinging any mud or trying to advertize for anyone but buying local is not always the answer.

With that said and off my chest (feels better) I don?t buy local I drive over to MBT (Got Ya) and I live 60 miles away... I hear a lot say well MBT has been around awhile that?s why they prosper so well I myself believe there is so much more to it. As soon as a person walks through their doors they feel at home and welcomed . Now as far as gear go last year I made a switch to Dive Rite and I did shop around trust me,, The head cheeses at MBT :bowdown beat any price I had anywhere from $60.00 and up.. Heck I have even hauled students over there to them ..But there comes a price for my loyalty I be a Black sheep over here by myself


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha..that was funny Tom...yousounded really pissed off in the beginning there!:toast


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Heck no, MBT doesn't do well because they have been open a long time at least in my opinion they are just good guys and do the best they can to give good service. Gonna be somebody that doesn't like them and somebody that doesn't like us and those that do. The point about other shops being open for a while goes to they have had time to build a customer base here or elsewhere.. And some people started driving not based on the service they had at other shops but for other reasons too 



You had me going there for a sec on the LDS bit, LOL :bowdown


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Just to clarify, my point about driving is this and only this; guys/gals like flyfshr haven't been to Bay Breeze so there reason(s) for driving to MBT or any other shop is not a reflection of Bay Breeze service good or bad just that they like MBT and are satisfied with their services and have no reason to go elsewhere...(at least I don't think you have been here FF??) 



We like MBT and all retail shops have those that don't like us for whatever reason, maybe they were having a bad day or we were, we make mistakes like everyone else but try to do everything we can to make them right when it happens but sometimes there are those you cannot satisfy and they move on... Some hold grudges and some don't, we can only do our best and strive to be helpful to everyone we can...



Don't know what was said in the post that was deleted and don't care but Clay I have offered a hand of friendship to you more than once and you obviously cannot accept it for whatever reasons but having said that I do want it made clear that you drive to MBT because of their good service but as you have NEVER received bad service from us it isn't a reflection on Bay Breeze at all and only a personal issue between you and I, nothing more....



Not sure what you responded to and why because I usually agree with you and have never said anything bad about you at all and won't...

And my prior comment wasn't towards you but a general statement in that many that never have been to Bay Breeze and go to other shops based on their service not any reflection of our services at all, apparently. Unless I address you personally don't assume it is about you...



I am friends with MBT, we get along fine, we call them when we need something and vice versa and I wouldn't have it any other way, we have our customers and they have theirs and there are plenty to go around... Don't drag us into the petty shop disputes we don't want any part of it.... 



Anyone is welcome at Bay Breeze including you Clay and I have told you that several times and if you have a bad experience there then let me know so we can rectify it if at all possible and if not then by all means MBT is a great shop and we send people there all the time for things we may not offer and they do...



So let's let the whole thing drop, there is no reason to be at odds over what dive shop anyone prefers... Just go dive and be happy about it...


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and Clay, Buddy, I agree with Sniper, just because you paranoid doesn't mean they are not after you LOL 



Just lighten up a bit bud, no one here means any harm, it is all good and I know you have a good sense of humor too so maybe you had took what I said wrong or had a bad no at any case no reason to be at odds..



Friends is good though.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage> <DIV class=Quote>*scubageek (4/11/2008)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>
but then some don't shop with some for reasons that have nothing to do with the shops service or anything else pertaining to that shops diving business at all  other motives are usually at play there for sure...
</DIV>

<DIV class=Quote>*scubageek (4/13/2008)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>Gonna be somebody that doesn't like them and somebody that doesn't like us and those that do..... And some people started _driving_ not based on the service they had at other shops but for other reasons too 
</DIV>

These are the comments I responded too, and *<U>I</U>* was the one who deleted it this morning, thinking I should not be so harsh, and just leave it alone.

But I am not going to sit back and keep seeing the references to *me*. I *REFUSE *to let someone else (you) speak for me on this forum and try to tell others why I don't shop at your shop.......



> *scubageek (4/14/2008)*Clay I have offered a hand of friendship to you more than once and you obviously cannot accept it for whatever reasons but having said that *I do want it made clear that you* drive to MBT because of their good service but as you have NEVER received bad service from us it isn't a reflection on Bay Breeze at all and only a personal issue between you and I, nothing more....



Please don't take the liberty again to say why _*I *_don't shop at Bay Breeze, because there _are _dive shop related issues also why I do not shop there, besides the other matters. That is what the post I deletedwas about, the diveshop related issues. I deleted them so as not to bash someones business. Instead of "bashing" you, I *do *praise the shop I have chosen to go to. 

And I hope this gets left alone, cuz I would really rather not post my reasons on here publicly like I (probably mistakenly, and in anger) did last nite.

And you are right, I will not accept the "hand of friendship", I accept checks and certified funds. And untilother matters are resolved, I will always hold what I guess you call a "grudge".

However, I have never spoke of you or your shop on the forum. I have never made refernence to you or your shop either blatently, or slyly. I have been cordial when I see you in person while unloading gear off of Charters behind your shop. 



> *scubageek (4/14/2008)*
> 
> Don't drag us into the petty shop disputes we don't want any part of it....
> 
> there is no reason to be at odds over what dive shop anyone prefers... Just go dive and be happy about it...


I did not realize there was a petty shop dispute going on. And I sure wasn't involved in one. I just have a great time at the one I choose, and give my opinion that they are great and experienced when someone wants to know where to go. I have never said on here that there was a shop people _shouldn't _go to.

So...in closing....

Please do not try to call me or email me or PM me about this. I would just rather this be the last reference you make of me publicly, and vice versa. I know you have accused me behind my back ofshoplifting from the shop, don't like me being connected thru the shop with a charter service, and have said things to my friends about me behind my back. If I see you in public, I will be polite and cordial as I always have been when I have seen you at a resturaunt or whereever. 

Please just drop references to me. It pisses the hell out of me when I read it. I would like this to be the end. If you post another comment speaking for me of why I don't shop at your shop, I _will _post my reasons (dive related also) again, and not delete them, of why I don't shop at your shop.

No ulterior motives at play there...thats for sure


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

We need an auto direct word association function on this forum.....This question comes up all the time and we always point in the same direction. MBT divers...There are those that went and those that wished they had...

Speaking of diving????? CLAYDOH??????:moon


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey SCUBAGEEK...

Just an FYI about your shop.

I have been there. I was there once last summer with my ol' lady. I had finaly talked her into letting me get a spear gun. We were driving across 3-mile toward the beach loaded with gear for a beach dive. I saw your shop open and said, "Hey hun, let me stop in there and see if they have a gun I want." She said ,"OK just make sure you get the one you want, dont settle." I love it when she says that!!!!! So I go in and b-line it over to the guns. I look at ALL of them. Pick them up, hold them, feel the weight, feel if they rattle. After all this time nobody offers to help. WHich is ok cause I am just looking at this point and I would have told them such. But there are PLENTY of staff in there. They were all congregated at the register laughing at an old lady diver. I don't know the extent of the conversation, just that it must have been funny cause they were laughing hard and what seemed to be the brunt of their joke (an old lady who they sold dive equipment to from what I could gather) a customer. I let this slide even tho i thought it was rude...well, cause I wanted a gun. So I finaly get my choices narrowed down. A.B. Biller 48" or the A.B. Biller 48" Floridian. Hmmmmm what's the differance? Sounds like a question for the staff, I better go get one. So I head over to the register where all the staff is and say, "I am interested in buying a spreargun but I have some questions." One guy turns and says, "OK" so I head back over to the guns and wait, and wait and wait and wait. I saw other customers come in walk around keep looking at the obnoxious staff and walk out. Mean while I am still here holding 2 guns. April says, "This is rediculous lets go." Me wanting a gun right then said, "Hang on let me try again." I walk up there again and said, "Hey I was waiting on someone to help me get a gun." I get a "We be with you in a minute" from the back of someones head. At this point April said, "I had enough let's go. If you want to wait I will be in the car." That's my que to leave. So after wasting 45 min in there the staff didnt even know I was there. I was so pissed. I told April. "I could have walked out that door with every gun I was looking at and they wouldnt have noticed." Hell I probobly could have emptied the store out. April asked me, "Did you hear what they were talking about?" I said "No I was too into looking at the guns." Well she wasnt so interested in the guns so she paid attention to the conversation and could pick up a bit more of it. The conversation consisited of your staff laughing at some of their customers in the shop and soem that came for charters. She said they were cruel about some of the stuff they said. She said "I would NEVER spend a dime in there after what I just heard." So there you have it. I bought my gun at M.B.T. and had 3 yes 3 people offer to help me. NOt only that but I didnt have to listen to then bash previous customers that arent as pretty as them in a wet suit.

I will continue to go to MBT from now on. I have always been treated professionaly there. 

Bay Breeze :looser

ScubaGeek, I am not talking shit about your shop I am just saying it sucks.

I wont ever go back.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LandoCalarusso (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you had to go through that! Did you ever happen to get the gun you were looking for?? Being a professional in this line of work is important. Period. Being respectable in this line of work is important. Period. Being honest is however imperative. With business (although i know little) I know actions speak much louder than words. Proper actions create trust, an unspoken friendship of purity and respect is the beginning of a beautiful start. In this business, we are a public service, and a guiding hand there to give answers. We are here to put a smile on your face after a hard days work, when all you want to do, is get down below, blow some bubbles and show a fish or two. People forget, we are here as people, as divers, and most importantly, for your safety. Ask yourself if you feel safe, can you trust and smile carelessly with these people.Find trust in your shop. To be a diver! I too pee in my wetsuit, one drop at a time, but i wont pee in yours baby!



Lets just put a lil love in our heart, and remember why we chose this sport from day one... safe diving to all my friends and loved ones there in the panhandle. miss you guys.



- sincerely the free spirit 

livin and working in the beautiful ft. laurderdale, fl 

no longer employed in the gulf breeze-area dive shops,

i apologize for the time that i may have been available to assist you there and was unavailable. i must have been out teaching or diving. 



i leave only my memories and a footprint. Dive on!:moon





As far as buying gear. Atomic has great regulators, they are rated as top performances regs. I like em! Mares came out with some new stuff for 2008... its worth checking out. Oceanic probe LX is a great bc for a great price also their delta 4 reg has good ratings. you need to try it all on... and trust your local dive professionals


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon Landress, what a suprise to see you on here old friend! If you ever swing up this way give me a call, me you and nick made quite the ultimate slaying triumverate  and i'll hit you up next time i'm lucky enough to make it that far south, maybe you can put me on some tarpon


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

It is unfortunate that you had that experience Sniper. I would have been all over one of those punks and give ole Carlos holy hell. (Which I do anyway!)

I have always had a good experience at Bay Breeze and enjoy going in there. Usually stop by daily as I work right down 98 from them. Rich is a really good guy and experienced diver. Enjoy talking to him a lot.

So everyone has thier favorite, mine being my garage.

Take it easy everyone and have a good time doing it!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Clay, 



I have no clue what you are talking about with the shoplifting???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



I have never accused you of anything at all. You can ask anyone, that is a flat out lie and not true.



I have been very explicit on this subject in that the other post was not meant to be directly to you at all but you responded then deleted it I was told so I wanted to clarify my prior comment.



No one here accused you of anything and if you thought that all you had to do was call me and ask me about it. If I thought you stole from me I would have confronted you on it.



Jon can testify to that as well. 



I have no intentions of PM, calling or any other contact with you and frankly wasn't trying to get you to come to Bay Breeze just offered a hand of friendship and said you are welcome which holds true.



Just be sure you don't accuse me of things I have not done such as the shoplifting accusation that is a flat out lie and I would be happy to confront the person that told you that lie any time.



I don't want to go around with you on any of this at all. 



Nuff said...


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Sniper,



I am terribly sorry you had an experience like that and I can honestly say that is not the norm here and NO ONE is ignored in this shop. We are small and everyone is greeted when they walk in the door with very few exceptions. 

We get very busy at times and maybe that was one of those times when there were more customers than staff but that is still no excuse for not being spoken to at all.



I wish I could offer some explanation but I don't know the day in question and as last summer I was normally here every day I have no clue why that would happen.



I can only apologize to you sincerely. 



MBT is a great shop, we are not trying to get anyone to switch at all but we don't want hard feelings over one visit either. 



Since that isn't typical of our service I can only say the next time you are in the area stop by and say hello. You don't have to be a customer to be a friend and fellow diver and frankly I would like to apologize in person for that mishap.



Don't judge us or anyone else too harshly over one incident though we are good folks too just trying to make a living a be of service to the community here in the process or vice versa.



Take care,



Carlos


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah Jon, we must have both been out that day for that to have happened which would be very unusual to say the least..



I know if there were a full staff that would not have happened at all or even with a couple of staff there it shouldn't have either.



What's up down south bro??


----------

